#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Attractions >  >  Share Us The Most Beautiful Place We Should Visit Before We Die? & Your Experience!

## Moana

*Hi Huns!*

*EVER HEARD OF RAMBODA WATERFALLS? GLENLOCH TEA FACTORY? SRI BAKTHA HANUMAN TEMPLE? Intresting, right?* :Smile: 


I wonder if you guys have ever visited Pusellawa Ramboda water falls? I would like to share my experience with it since seriously from the bottom of my heart it is the best place I have ever been to. :love: 
It was a fine day and we all planned to go to Nuwareliya this was a couple of months ago and This was my first visit to a mountain side.
As we reached Ramboda we had to stop because I had this dizzy nausea feel so we had to stop near a hotel. When I stepped out of the van all I breathed was breezy fresh air ( it's like you guys have to be there at that moment by yourself then you'll know the real feel) instantly i felt great, actually I didn't know about the ramboda waterfalls nobody told me that. Few seconds later I realised I was hearing gallons of water dropping above from a mountain, when I went there I saw a waterfall I was instantly shocked in happiness, it is seriously an unexplainable feel guys until you feel it all by yourself. :love: 


I had to pay 20/= to walk upstairs to enjoy the waterfall, I started walking upstairs and so many people who were enjoying the moment and a few minutes later since we were running out of time we had to go to the Haumaan temple for which we had to walk up. I felt exhausted because it was a little far but once I saw the temple I was spiritually feeling great I really wanted to pop in :love: 


I saw people taking selfies which personally i felt wasn't really a good thing to see in a spiritual place. I stepped inside the temple and it was cold yet peaceful inside I've been to many temple but never felt this much of peace in the inside! I saw many bird nests inside the temple which I have never seen in any other temple and the outside view from the mountain was a speechless moment. I can keep on talking more lol I think you guys should visit Ramboda before YOU DIE!!


*THE BEAUTIFUL RAMOBODA FALLS!*


ramboda-falls-5.jpg



*This is my experience with Ramboda I would suggest you guys to atleast visit this place once before you die. It would be really interesting if you guys share us your own experience with the most beautiful place you've been to so that we could go there as well?* :Smile:  :love:

----------


## Medusa

Yes this is very beautiful waterfall. In my suggestion the badulla has a lot of mesmerizing places to hike and take bathe that places are very amazing and everyone must visit before you die. As a Sri Lankan we must visit these natural beauty places at least once in our life.

----------


## Dhiya

Hey Ramboda falls is not much mesmerizing for me. Did you heard about bomburu ella falls? The most beautiful waterfall in our country which is situated in Nuwara- Eliya. We four people went ther for as atrip. We enjoyed much more. Try to visit this falls. This is the one of the place you have to visit before you die.

----------


## Moana

> Yes this is very beautiful waterfall. In my suggestion the badulla has a lot of mesmerizing places to hike and take bathe that places are very amazing and everyone must visit before you die. As a Sri Lankan we must visit these natural beauty places at least once in our life.


Hey there!

Can you share your experience about the Badulla trip?

----------


## Moana

> Hey Ramboda falls is not much mesmerizing for me. Did you heard about bomburu ella falls? The most beautiful waterfall in our country which is situated in Nuwara- Eliya. We four people went ther for as atrip. We enjoyed much more. Try to visit this falls. This is the one of the place you have to visit before you die.


Everyone's taste differs right? Maybe you found bomburu falls mesmerizing I have never really been to any other places so that's why I'm finding Ramboda falls more attractive I guess!

----------


## subasan

*Kasol - India,* This is a kind of hippy place deserted from the other regions. You should visit this place in the months of Dec-Feb where the snowfall is at its best. You can trek, tent near the flowing river. The people are extremely nice. You can find different varieties of food from different regions. You need minimum 10 days to travel and enjoy the God's nature. I have visited twice in the months of December. This year planning to visit Gulmarg for winter sports. Please find the pics from Google. main-qimg-f1459d37461853ee270914c7b9bbe71f.png260801999_54046bc5ff_b.jpgKasol-815x459.jpg

----------

